# DC's 52



## Billydick888 (Dec 4, 2008)

So i never read any dc comic books, always loyal to marvel, but i recently started to pick up DC comics and 52 but i dont understand whats going on really, could someone give me a quick summary of the lead up to 52?


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 4, 2008)

Your best bet would be Wikipedia. The summaries are pretty amazing.


----------

